# Maine HT Lost and found?



## vScottv (Apr 22, 2010)

The idiot that left his boot on the grounds at Saturdays Senior stake (that would me), was hoping that it could find a ride to CT if anyone is coming down to SBGRC HT next week.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Scott, 

Hope Abby's performance was worth the loss of the boot. Sounds like something I would do! I lost a new pair of Costa Del Mar sunglasses (not cheap) during a training session! Searched and searched all the gun stations I was working had gracious training partners looking.....nothing. Went back a week later...let me walk around a check just for kicks......found um in a 3 foot high hay field! 
Good luck with the boot!

See ya Saturday, 

Chris


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Well!!! Did she get #3??

dawn


----------



## vScottv (Apr 22, 2010)

3 down 1 to go!
I was very happy with her performance. She earned this one.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

vScottv said:


> 3 down 1 to go!
> I was very happy with her performance. She earned this one.[/QUO
> 
> congratulations Scott!
> ...


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Paul for all the encouragement. All those birds Charlie has thrown are paying dividends


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

vScottv said:


> 3 down 1 to go!
> I was very happy with her performance. She earned this one.


Congrats Scott.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to Scott and Abby.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Scott. Hope you get your title at SB....that would be special.

Also would like to congratulate Laura.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Latest update on the boot?


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Judy Chute said:


> Latest update on the boot?


Look at it this way-if they title this weekend Scott will deserve NEW boots and the dog a Big Mac
May the "force" be with you ~~


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Scott congratulations but you leave me no choice you know where that boot is. Having problems sitting???


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jerry and Freya said:


> Look at it this way-if they title this weekend Scott will deserve NEW boots and the dog a Big Mac
> May the "force" be with you ~~


Well, Good Luck this weekend, Scott. Don't want you booted out of the test :roll: .......booted up to SH would be good!  ..then you get ...the boot...up to MH


----------



## vScottv (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you everybody for the congratulatory remarks. Unfortunately, may it rest in peace, the boot seems to be gone, one day to be spit about by a brush hog.

Freya, I took your advice and went and got new boots to go along with our shiny new title! She passed today at SBGRC.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Go Abby. She is one nice dog!!

Dawn, Trooper, Ren and Target.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Way to go Scott!! You and Abby are a great team. She's a good gal. Congrats!!

M


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

r


vScottv said:


> Thank you everybody for the congratulatory remarks. Unfortunately, may it rest in peace, the boot seems to be gone, one day to be spit about by a brush hog.
> 
> Freya, I took your advice and went and got new boots to go along with our shiny new title! She passed today at SBGRC.


Good going Scott. Now on to master Did you give her a "special" treat as well??


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Congratulations, Scott!-Paul


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well, Dawn, you have a list of "nice" dogs...oops...Golden Retrievers....after your name.  

Congratulations! Scott and "Abby"!!..you are officially booted up.  to earning a MH Title!"!!

Enjoy,

Judy



mostlygold said:


> Go Abby. She is one nice dog!!
> 
> Dawn, Trooper, Ren and Target.


----------

